# Is this common?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I was doing A water change and I found a baby platy. I got to my lfs for a breeding cage right about 5 hrs later. It's a plastic floating cage with the extremely small slanted sluts on the sides way too small for escape. Then theres a piece of plastic 3/4 of the way down that has slits just small enough for the baby to go in after birth. Both the parents are fat so idk which one was pregnant so first I put in the baby I found I made sure he went through the slots an sat in the bottom then i add the parent and it looks perfect. I go down stairs I leave them for 1 or 2 min and come back and the baby was gone I think it went up through the slots to the part with the parents and got eaten. I think I see a pair of eyes in one of the platies should I remove the other one that I now doubt is pregnant? Any suggestions?


Ok this is originally the worst parent ever thread but I guess the name may have seemed slightly irrelevant so does that happen often the baby swims up and gets eaten within the first 2 min. Bo more babies I guess I missed the spawning period. Oh and the seperating vent thing between the parents and baby was upside down so that probably made a difference.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not uncommon. Try putting a little java moss in the trap so that if the fry leave the safe spot, they still have a little cover.


----------

